# Epson 8350 Auto Iris problem?



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a hue shift when the auto iris darkens the screen? When I play movies through my AppleTV3 it is really noticeable on the bottom play time display bar. Before the movie starts and the screen goes black as it loads, the time bar goes from the normal silvery bar to a red and the blue tint and gets extremely dim and dull, when the movie start playing it pretty much goes away, probably because the iris opens up. This does not happen when auto iris is off. Just wondering if anyone else has seen this…


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you see a hue shift with auto iris operation I would suspect a gray scale tracking problem. Put a stairstep pattern on the screen and see what the various levels look like.


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Not at home right now, will try when I get there. So this is not typical? Should have Epson send me a new one? The unit is only 35 days old...


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Auto iris does change the brightness of the image but the colour should not change. Its possible the iris is slightly bent and may be refracting the light its trying to block. This might change the colour (MIGHT). 
Considering auto iris is a bad way of achieving black levels i would turn it off and leave it off. 
Also, if you prefer the image with the iris on, take it back and get a working one.


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

I called Epson this morning and they verified that it is a defective unit. New unit is on the way.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Good stuff! And well done epson!! Good customer service!


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, I am very happy that Epson has such solid support. One thing to note, if your projector is more the 30 days old you will get a refurbished unit, less then 30 days and you get a new one. Lucky my receive date put the projector at 29 days so I'll be geting a new one.


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Got the replacement unit last evening, installed it, and powered on fine. Went to drop off the box containing the old projector at FedEx today and shipment was denied back to the US. Turns out that because I'm not in the continental US, here in Guam they require you to have a FedEx account to ship items that weigh more then one pound back to the US - even if postage is already paid, I guess for security reasons. Anyhows, it is a two week process to get the account, Epson requires that the old unit is ship out within 7 days - hopefully when I call them this evening they are understanding... :dontknow: I really don't want to get stiffed with paying for the old projector because it's not returned in seven days, but if so I suppose I could always use it for outdoor entertainment against the house - neighbor kids would like it...
** Update **
Just got off the phone with Epson support and they extended the 7 day return policy. Good stuff Epson!


----------

